# Explorers.....



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 3, 2012)

Just wondered if i was the only fan of them. Dont see much about them on the forum. Any other owners here?


----------



## Modest (Dec 3, 2012)

I played a couple show's with a friends.
I have no clue what it was, but the thing was from the late 80's.

it had a tiny neck on it, white, some humbucks, and marijuana decals between the frets.
It' played and sounded pretty good...
We treated it like shit. :/


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 3, 2012)

I love explorers but I don't have much money so I don't have one but I plan on getting a Japanese one like a Tokai, Edwards or something like that.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah im looking at an edwards right now. May buy it tonite


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2012)

Check the "member built" thread.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Dec 3, 2012)

I`m the proud owner of a 1991 cherry 1976 re-issue Gibson Explorer, it was the first proper guitar I bought when I was 20, which was early 1992 !!!. 

I definatly reccomend one of these awesome guitars, the necks are incredible and the sound huge, and ideal for those Bay Area Thrash moments in your playing !!!. 

One day I shall get round to posting pics of my guitars here, when I finally get the time !!!. 

Mine looks just like the one in the pic below ...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice! Like that cherry gibby. Def on my list to get man.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2012)

I love them.

I want one of the older lawsuit ESP or LTD ones. And the old Gibson Explorer 90's. The Scorpions fanboy in me wants one so badly. 

Or I will probably find a used Gibby or Epi and have some fun with the pickguard.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 3, 2012)

Love 'em


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 3, 2012)

Favorite guitar. Favorite shape.

I don't have money for a Gibson or even an Edwards, so I might check out those new-ish Epiphone 1984 Explorers. Every Gibson Explorer I've played has been incredible.

They make you feel like such a badass for some reason. The ESP/LTD EX series is also really good, although the shape had to grow on me.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 3, 2012)

Do Kellys count?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 3, 2012)

Does this count?


----------



## 7strung (Dec 3, 2012)

They're like no other...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 3, 2012)

the 84 epiphone is a awesome guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2012)

Even though I hated them for a good while, I'm starting to get a liking for the ESP EX shape. 

And I'm kind of a sucker for the diamond-plated Explorers. 






Also, Ibanez Destroyers. 






I know it's the X-series one everyone loves to hate, but dammit, I still want it.


----------



## Schecterwolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Ignore my retarded metal face and focus on my lovely gibby which I happen to love very very much. Done a good bit of work to it, I dont plan on letting this one go


----------



## narad (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not a great photographer (especially when it comes to reds), but I am a sucker for explorers:


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 3, 2012)

Love the shape!

Don't own an actual _Explorer_ per se, but do have an Ibanez Destroyer and a Jackson Kelly


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 4, 2012)

I love the ESP/LTD FX/EXs
I want one so bad but I'm broke


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 4, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Do Kellys count?



I'm pretty sure OP meant all brand explorer shapes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2012)

longfxukxnhair said:


> Insert awesome pics here



Did I mention I also want an Explorer New Century, also?


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Dec 4, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did I mention I also want an Explorer New Century, also?



Its a great guitar. I upgraded her with the MHD Asylum p'ups. Good to see you over here Jazz


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate the explorer shape, but LOVE the Kelly shape for some reason...







Go figure. lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2012)

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its a great guitar. I upgraded her with the MHD Asylum p'ups. Good to see you over here Jazz



I've heard many good things from those. 

And I wonder where you're from...


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Dec 4, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've heard many good things from those.
> 
> And I wonder where you're from...


 Ya know, here and there.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Always loved them, finally snagged one back in October. 






Have black tuners, bridge, and tailpiece on my Xmas list to complete the blackening of it. I suppose a black Tusq nut would round it out, but I'm a bit leery about changing the nut. Hell, I'm leery about all of it, it keeps its tune perfectly as it is, I hope the Gotoh stuff from Warmoth is the same quality.

This was my wall for about week until I returned the ESP:


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Also, I'm a fan of the stock pickups, but part of me wants to throw a set of D Activator X's in there. Anyone have experience with those in an Explorer? Or suggestions for other pickups (thrash/death/heavier music)?


----------



## vent187 (Dec 4, 2012)

I got one of these! A Hamer Standard Flame-top Explorer. The build quality is awesome and it plays and sounds brilliant. I loved Explorers at one point. But now I'm more into regular, super strat shapes


----------



## Majkel (Dec 4, 2012)

I've got an E2 made in july 1982. Sounds and plays ridiculously good... Only problem is that my back is fucked after playing it standing up for 3 hours






In "action" (please excuse the awful playing, mix and whateverthelulz)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A5p1T0CGPE


----------



## Nag (Dec 4, 2012)

I love the Explorer and the Kelly shape, buuuuuuuuuuut

the Explorer doesn't have 24 frets, and it doesn't have a Floyd

the Kelly has both but since they reduced the body size, they look weird and are neck-heavy as fuck.

If I want a good Explorer-style guitar tht suits my needs, I'll have to go Custom Shop. Which fuckin sucks.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)

My Kelly has 27 frets.


----------



## Luafcm (Dec 4, 2012)

I used to have this super sexy 2004 Gibson Explorer Pro. It had the smaller body size and LP custom style features. The 500T bridge pickup was a mother fucker. I sold it for a 2006 Jackson USA KV2 and have never looked back.










Here's me playing some All That remains on it in my bedroom about 6 years ago, haha, I look young, damn. 
Passion - All That Remains \m/ - YouTube - Passion
And Death In My Arms - All That Remains \m/ - YouTube - And Death In My Arms


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 4, 2012)

My $170 Jackson Kelly Pro Std - soon to have a Duncan Mayhem set in it:


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 4, 2012)

I really like the Gibsons, mostly because of how the headstock looks. I'm trying to get my buddy to sell me his.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 4, 2012)

Orange and maple is win.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 4, 2012)

This whole thread is win.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 4, 2012)

Explorers are one of the "must have one" guitars that aren't even that expensive that I never managed to get, go figure.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 4, 2012)

Every one should have a explorer. They are the shitz!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Dec 4, 2012)

I like em. Mainly cause of hetfield. 

but i prefer my Jackson Explorer to the real deal.. 25.5 inch scale and top mount floyd are sweet.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 4, 2012)

Epiphone owner reporting in. I really love explorers (proper Gibson-styled ones) because they're both very "metal" looking and very classy at the same time. Also surprisingly ergonomic, I like how I can rest my arm on the back wing.


----------



## 7strung (Dec 4, 2012)

The Gibson '84 reissue is the shizz!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a Korean Hamer explorer for awhile. Loved the way that guitar felt. nice and heavy, solid, and like having a table for your right arm to rest on. Sounded thick too.



Electric Wizard said:


> Also surprisingly ergonomic, I like how I can rest my arm on the back wing.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 4, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> My Kelly has 27 frets.



Prove it!
 I'm in love with 27 fretters


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 4, 2012)

I love them, I'm just too poor to own one.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 4, 2012)

I really like the look, never got along with the shape (weirdly I find Flying Vs much more comfortable).


----------



## Yaris (Dec 4, 2012)

It's a 1985 Lawsuit Bradley Explorer copy, MIJ. I got it 3 years ago. Because of many modifications done by numerous owners of this guitar its intonation is a little fucked, but I love the tone. I took off the original Kahler and replaced it with a TOM so the intonation is a bit better now, but I plan to route, fill, and redrill the bridge posts sometime in the future.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 4, 2012)

I love explorers.


----------



## Netherhound (Dec 4, 2012)

Crappy pics of mine






Its silver idk why the lighting is making it so white but it's all good









The Seven








O Mah gawd Agiles and Deans make such shitty guitars but ok firewood /scarasticgearsnob 







Personality I love my guitars and I still feel inspired playing them...at least until I get a Jackson USA Kelly


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 4, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m89/CorpseGrinder88/IMG_3884.jpg[/IMG]


"Here we see the wild Gibson explorer in a gear room teaching it's young one how to "rock the fuck out"" The Jackson looks like a baby neck to the Gibson.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Dec 4, 2012)

it is a little smaller, but sounds much heavier than the gibby. prolly cause the neckthru and poplar wood over the mahogany set neck .

and its all original 1984 with emg 81/58. yep old school neck pup. 

but man id love a explorer pro!.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> it is a little smaller, but sounds much heavier than the gibby. prolly cause the neckthru and poplar wood over the mahogany set neck .
> 
> and its all original 1984 with emg 81/58. yep old school neck pup.
> 
> but man id love a explorer pro!.


I was *this* close to grabbing an Explorer Pro (in exchange for my V) from Craigslist before I got the one I currently own. Love the binding, lack of pickguard, and the pickups, but I went to GC and tried one out, and it was just too small to make me feel like I was playing an honest-to-god Explorer. Sounded great though, and it's cool they've made one smaller for people who want that.

Put all that on a full-sized Explorer, and that'd be _awesome_.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 4, 2012)

What i got now...

















I would like to get my hands on a Esp JH-2 and a sunburst gibson explorer.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 4, 2012)

HAWT...





Dude this is sweet. Love it man!!!!


----------



## Manurack (Dec 4, 2012)

Just last week, I found a 1993 Gibson USA Explorer, the 76' Reissue in a local buy and sell website for just $700 with the hardcase! 

It first belonged to one of the rhythm guitarists of Annihilator when they were on tour opening for Judas Priest in the 90s! 

So this guitar has been around the Globe according to the previous owner who bought it off the annihilator band page. It has a few dings and scratches, but I expected that with an almost 20 year old guitar, hahaha I find it pretty awesome that I own a guitar that is just 3 years younger then me 

Pretty good deal for an almost vintage geetar (It'll become a vintage guitar in 2018) I always wanted an Explorer but never thought I'd have the money, and it's AWESOME that I got the real Gibson Explorer!!!


----------



## Manurack (Dec 4, 2012)

And the previous owner of my Explorer added the custom made chrome diamond plate pickguard!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Prove it!
> I'm in love with 27 fretters



Peep the side dots...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a nice specimen: The Gibson Sammy Hagar sig Explorer.






This is his personal one.

And the Explorer 90's I was talking about earlier. These are the Dommenget versions, which I prefer over the Gibson version.






And here's the master with it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 4, 2012)

I like that hagar sig


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


>



looks like a fatter Explorer 90.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Dec 4, 2012)

My '80 E/2 Explorer. Best model they ever made, in my opinion.






Had the EMGs when I bought it (though it came with the original Dirty Fingers). I've since replaced the knobs with chickenhead style knobs, going to swap the tuners to Sperzel locking, a Graphtech nut and a normal TonePros tailpiece soon. Swapping the pickups for a BK Black Dog / Emerald combo as soon as my budget allows.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice very nice!


----------



## Riffer (Dec 5, 2012)

I've started having real bad GAS for an Explorer lately. I've always wanted a white on white Gibson explorer. Every couple years I'll start craving one. Not alot of bands around here play weird shaped guitars. they all play ltd's, strats, les pauls, Ibanez.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 5, 2012)

Just ordered this.....













MX250 James guitar elk skull clone. I know its fake but its goin to look killer on my wall.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Dec 5, 2012)

WaywardHaze said:


> My '80 E/2 Explorer. Best model they ever made, in my opinion.



It was during the Norlin era but as far as I can remember the finish and construction of the explorer II was flawless (at least with my criterias of that time... I may have changed ). 

I had one (early 80) for about 5 years

Your model is wonderful! iirc at that time Gibson was advertising it, in this finish, as the guitar played by Al McKay from Eath Wind & Fire


[Edit] Blimey! I made a confusion with Johnny Graham, EWF too



btw


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

I love Explorers. I think I like Kelly's even better though. My current GAS is for a custom Kelly with a Floyd and HSS pickups I've never had a Kelly or an Explorer, hopefully I can make it happen soon.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's another Jackson. . 1985 Kelly custom. Unique features like belly cut, deep bevels, gold pinstripe and logo. No volume, factory one hum with Floyd. All original and made for Glenn lafurman . Photographer to the rock stars.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2012)

My niece likes em too!






And my other Kelly


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 5, 2012)

I may have a esp Jh-2 found but its lil beat up. Im goin to play on it and if it plays and sounds good il pick it up. Its a real good price cause the guy wants a les paul. Hope i can get it to really complete my collection.


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 6, 2012)

There are a few that I really dig. Konfyouzd's being one of them.

This one mega bad:





And of course:


----------



## craigny (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice^


----------



## SDMFVan (Dec 6, 2012)

My favorite Explorer:


----------



## craigny (Dec 6, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> Nice^


Thanks bro, Ive had like three other Gibbys (Thunderhorse was one of them, a faded brown and a black one) an Epi Apparation (Futura style) and a ESP EX, and an LTD Snakebyte, and an Ibby Destroyer...i see your a fan of Explorers too..guess we both like Papa Het!! \m/ but i keep going back to them...my current Gibby is that awesome one in classic white, but yeah the Agile kicks all kinds of ass i did a review of it here in this section...i see from your sig your a fan of Explorers too...you should check one out bro!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 6, 2012)

O Love them since i was a kid just starting to play gutiar. I had to have a explorer like papa het. I have had some then sold some but alwas go back to them. Just so huge sounding and mean looking with a hint of class.


----------



## craigny (Dec 6, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> O Love them since i was a kid just starting to play gutiar. I had to have a explorer like papa het. I have had some then sold some but alwas go back to them. Just so huge sounding and mean looking with a hint of class.


 I like the way you think brother


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 6, 2012)

U too lol. Great minds think alike


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 6, 2012)

The whole reason I wanted a Kelly is because for some reason I remember that shape from when I was a child. I feel like I had an action figure of some kind that had a guitar shaped like that. I was also very much obsessed with MTV when I was little and I feel like there were a ton of extreme shaped guitars on there back in the day. 

I really only remember flashes of hair and weedly weedlies...


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 6, 2012)

My god. That E2 on page 2 is the hottest thing ever.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes def want one of them E2s. Very nice axe.


----------



## Majkel (Dec 7, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> My god. That E2 on page 2 is the hottest thing ever.



If it's mine you're talking about, then thank you very much, sir!

I'd seen it online at a local shop's website for years, and then stumbled into the shop one day. It was hanging there all dusty and neglected, and it was just love at first sight. It was about $2700 (with todays conversion rate), so I had to spend the next hour selling virtually everything I owned, but I walked out of there with it!

Bridge microphone was microphonic and the bridge itself was snapping strings all the time, so I've since had those replaced (with a ToneRider and Tune-o-matic respectively), but everything else is stock.

It's one guitar I will never sell. My daughter will inherit this, and god damn her if she ever dents it.


----------



## cronux (Dec 7, 2012)

all you high-enders here' ya go -> a 200$ slammer exp, 11 years old with a Lundgren M6 in the bridge (yup, the pup is worth more then the guitar). i've played a lot of guitars in the past 12 years but this guitar is special because of the feel of the neck and the fact that it was my 2nd purchased guitar ever. played a lot of shows with it and it never let me down! the headstock broke a couple of years back but it fixed it with wood glue 

i love it!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 7, 2012)

Its awesome to see the love for explorers on here. It makes me smile lol.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 7, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> This one mega bad:



I too am a fan of Jani's Destroyer! Kind of the reason I got one! Wish Ibanez would've offered sharktooth inlays on the Destroyer without the custom shop

Plus that finish!


----------



## NickS (Dec 7, 2012)

I was absolutely convinced my next guitar was gonna be a custom Kelly with a Floyd and HSS pickups, then Carvin messed it all up with that damn CT7. Someday I will belong to the club though


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 8, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> There are a few that I really dig. Konfyouzd's being one of them.
> 
> This one mega bad:


 This reminds me, what the hell is Jani doing these days?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>



Yup. Makes me love the Destroyer even more.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 8, 2012)

I have only played a destroyer once played very good but felt small to me.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 8, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> I have only played a destroyer once played very good but felt small to me.



Are you nine feet tall? A Destroyer is the size of a fucking dining table! 

Or did you play the small one they did for a while? I think it was called the DTX.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, strange. I'm 6'7", and Destroyers are not too small for me, had to be the DTX (or whatever it was called)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 8, 2012)

I proly was the small one. What years did they do the small one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> I proly was the small one. What years did they do the small one?



Did it look like this? They were made sometimes last decade.






Because REAL Destroyers are just as big as Explorers.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 8, 2012)

had to be


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 10, 2012)

Goin to order one of these today.


----------



## craigny (Dec 10, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> Goin to order one of these today.


 NICE!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 10, 2012)

Just ordered it and got it overnighted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 10, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> Goin to order one of these today.


Buddy of mine just got one of these in the faded model -- it's beautiful, and the gloss version looks ever hotter. Jealous, I love this color. Happy impending NGD!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks cant wait to get it tomar.


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 10, 2012)

So I heard you like explorers.....


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like you could play on every fret.


----------



## Nile (Dec 10, 2012)

Am I not the only one in saying that the Voodoo explorers, Epiphone and Gibson, are pretty damn cool looking work horse guitars?


----------



## craigny (Dec 10, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> Just ordered it and got it overnighted!!!!!!!!!!!!


 FUKIN A!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's mine. I sold the dean because I hated the neck and the body felt too small.











Also, I hate the normal control layout with the switch on the horn so if I get another one it's most like going to either be an MX or an 84 Gibson.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 11, 2012)

The 84 is the way to go!


----------



## mikenothing (Dec 11, 2012)

My Edwards E-EX-110 Explorer












And here is a video of me playing it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2012)

That guitar is obviously and in no way influenced by Ken Lawrence.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 11, 2012)

Like that edwards. Very nice looking guitar.


----------



## craigny (Dec 12, 2012)

mikenothing said:


> My Edwards E-EX-110 Explorer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sick!!!


----------



## craigny (Dec 12, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> Just ordered it and got it overnighted!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yo did you get the Explorer yet???? If so we need pics brotha!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone have any pics of an Explorer with just one bridge pickup? I may do that if I ever get one.

And no, the Melody Maker doesn't count.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 12, 2012)

My Warmoth build  Not great pics, but...

Black Korina body, tung oiled and gloss clear coat
Walnut neck, ebony board, tung oiled, ss frets, compound radius, tusq xl nut
Orphans tears
EMG JH set - I thought that chrome rings would offset the gold hardware and looks great against the black chrome emgs!
Grover locking tuners
Gotoh bridge


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep got it. It plays great sounds even better. Il get pics up asap.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 12, 2012)

That warmoth looks great


----------



## Mitochondria (Dec 13, 2012)

My contribution.


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 13, 2012)

I have one of these, except red and I put an actual Kahler on it and a set of covered Carvin Alnicos in it. It's a 1980's Dean Hollywood Z.

EDIT: I received it as a project guitar and it came without the original locking nut, so I just put a floyd retainer bar to stabilize the angle off the nut, then put a set of GFS Sperzel Style locking tuners on it. It stays in tune surprisingly well considering it has a Kahler Flyer on it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 13, 2012)

44 lines... WOW! That is a awesome guitar.


----------



## Mitochondria (Dec 14, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> 44 lines... WOW! That is a awesome guitar.



 Thanks man. The specs are:
Padauk Top
African mahogany back
Pau Ferro FB
5 piece Rock maple/Wenge/A. Mahogany Neck With rosewood headstock overlay
Tone pros bridge and tail piece
Bill & Becky 500xl Bridge and a Super Disto in the neck. 
Volume Volume controls + 3 way toggle. 
Bone nut
Sperzel Locking

Oh, and my late grandfathers funeral bullet inlay on the headstock.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 14, 2012)

Been GAS'ing an Explorer.

I want to put black hardware on it with COVERED DiMarzio's (Super 3 in the bridge. Not sure about the neck yet), dye the fretboard black, tune/intonate for Drop A and Play the heaviest shit I possibly can!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 15, 2012)

^ Do it man!


----------



## Aescyr (Dec 15, 2012)

Speaking of down tuned explorers...







Same photo from my NGD however long ago now. I'm too lazy to take anymore. 

I've cleaned it up a lot since then, easily my favourite guitar now. I'm still debating what BKPs to use, but the tone is devastating in B standard, even with the stock pups. Just a but too noisy for my taste.



Forgive my sloppy playing. I lost a lot of the feeling in my hands from a work injury a few months ago.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 15, 2012)

^Like. I had one those. They are very good guitars.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Dec 15, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


>



wawaweewa that is Beautiful.


----------



## themike (Dec 15, 2012)

I have always loved Explorers. My first guitar was an Ibanez DTX-120 and it was pretty sweet! Also always wanted to check out a Ken Lawrence in person - they're gorgeous and Ive heard nothing but amazing things about them.

Now this guy...... THIS guy over here....











mmmmmmmm


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 15, 2012)

^Never seen that before. Prs explorer


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 15, 2012)

Aescyr said:


> Speaking of down tuned explorers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh so that's what my girl is gonna look like once I get the black hardware  I'm debating on swapping the pickups -- part of me says, "A set of D Activator X's on that would make it blacker than black, and ramp up the brootz tone-wise" but I like the stock pickups a lot as well. Also considered a pair of EMGs, but I'm worried that I'll run into the dreaded "not enough room in my Explorer" issue that some people bump into.

And best of luck rehabbing your hands -- you sounded fine to me already


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 15, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


>


That almost brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 15, 2012)

have not got a chance to play a mustaine yet


----------



## redstone (Dec 15, 2012)

Lag Phil Campbel is my favorite 

Nicely balanced body, 24 frets, large cutaway .. don't like the headstock though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2012)

Since LAG is attempting to have a bigger presence in the US, they REALLY need to bring it here.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 16, 2012)

The lag is very cool. Never heard of them.


----------



## themike (Dec 16, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> ^Never seen that before. Prs explorer





jrstinkfish said:


> That almost brought a tear to my eye.



There was 1 built by Paul for Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top. The fretboard is actually painted and its pretty sweet. 

Ed Roman as well as Chinese companies have built copies of it but the original is still in Billy Gibbon's possession, although he has been attempting to sell it at an INSANE price.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 16, 2012)

mikenothing said:


> My Edwards E-EX-110 Explorer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So simple yet easily one of the beautifulest explorers I've seen.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 16, 2012)

My contribution...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 16, 2012)

There are some REALLY nice explorers in here... This thread makes me so happy.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Dec 16, 2012)

here's mine: 







I enjoyed the looks much more when I bought it, but I still think it's pretty nice


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 16, 2012)

THUNDERHORSE! Love mine too man. Just a great guitar. But i have found that iv been playing my epiphone 58 korina alot of late. More then any other of my explorers. Love the black and gold look of it. What the hell is wrong with me!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the esp man looks cool with the floyd


----------



## craigny (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll throw in another pic of my Agile since i just had the new DiMarzio Gravity Storms put in....the white pickups with black poles look KILLER


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 17, 2012)

White guitar + White pups = Win


----------



## Majkel (Dec 18, 2012)

Man, them Thunderhorses are some damn fine looking Explorers... Is it just me, or have they actually sharpened the top back horn a bit on it?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 19, 2012)

Thunderhorse is a great guitar. Mine plays so good and sounds like a monster. Love it so much.


----------



## craigny (Dec 19, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> Thunderhorse is a great guitar. Mine plays so good and sounds like a monster. Love it so much.


I had a Thunderhorse also.....awesome, miss that one....my current Gibson in classic white is my favorite out of the many ive had though and ive got BIG plans for it.......B....K....P


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if the black Gotoh tuners, bridge, and tail piece that Warmoth sells are of lower quality than what comes stock on an Explorer?


----------



## Manurack (Dec 20, 2012)

This is my 1993 Gibson USA Explorer! Amazing sounding guitar! The only modifications are adding chrome pickup covers and my Planet Waves 3 inch wide strap with Shaller straplocks 

I LOVE MY EXPLORER!!!


----------



## jbard (Dec 20, 2012)

Another happy thunderhorse owner here.






I also have a KL on the way and one on order that should be started in the next year or so.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 20, 2012)

^Nice


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 20, 2012)

Gotta love those Gothic Explorers. 

A friend of mine has had one since he was 16 and I've always wanted it. It sounds huge and looks so damn cool.


----------



## absolutorigin (Dec 20, 2012)

Explorers are just the shit! Not going to lie though. The love definitely started with James Hetfield and his badass explorers. Great guitars, wish I still had mine.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 20, 2012)

absolutorigin said:


> Explorers are just the shit! Not going to lie though. The love definitely started with James Hetfield and his badass explorers. Great guitars, wish I still had mine.



I know how you feel bro, once I had an amazing ESP LTD FX-260 Explorer, all natural wood with the Spalted Maple top, with the EMG 81 and 85, then I traded it away for a Jackson Rhoads V... I still miss that guitar!

I'm never letting go of my 1993 Gibson Explorer - The King! I'd post a pic of mine, but I already did 5 posts before this one lol


----------



## eventuate (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought a Gibson Explorer from one of my friends back in July, and is the only thing I've played since. Well...that is until I got my JP6 a couple days ago, but the Explorer will always be my low-slung, non-shredder guitar (even though it is certainly capable of shredding).


----------



## Dooky (Dec 20, 2012)

This is my Kelly. I bought it when I was 18 and a massive Marty Friedman fan. (I've since lemon oiled the fretboard and it is a lot darker than pictured here)
I'd really like to get a KE1 one day.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 21, 2012)

^Nice


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 22, 2012)

So their is a huge guitar case under the xmas tree. My wife got me a guitar for xmas! And it looks like it could be a explorer . Now i have to wait to open it. Wonder what it is?


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 22, 2012)

Haha damn dude, save some Explorers for the rest of us  But if it is, I want to marry your wife -- my fiance is still not on board with the whole guitar thing, she does not understand GAS, not at all. Told me I wasn't getting any of the guitar stuff I put on my xmas list  Of course, she could also be bluffing ...


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 22, 2012)

Buddy of mine grabbed this a couple of weeks ago. I'm holding on to it for a few days, so I took a few pics for him. He'd been dying for an Explorer for a long time, and when a used one finally showed up in our favorite shop for a good price, I leaned on him hard for a solid 24 hours to grab it up before someone else did (used Explorers for sale are incredibly rare in Memphis). He finally caved, and good thing he did -- the shop owner said a dude was waiting for the doors to open the next morning so he could come in and buy it 










Only thing is -- the previous owner must've smoked about 12 packs a day, all while playing this guitar, because it smells like a fucking ashtray. I guess maybe the fact that it doesn't have the clear coat allowed it to soak up all that smokey goodness. Anyone know the best way to get rid of that smell?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 22, 2012)

^ Nice


----------



## no_dice (Dec 22, 2012)

Just picked this up at a pawn shop today. Going to clean it up and set it up and probably sell it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 23, 2012)

^ Did u get it man?


----------



## Manurack (Dec 23, 2012)

jrstinkfish said:


> Buddy of mine grabbed this a couple of weeks ago. I'm holding on to it for a few days, so I took a few pics for him. He'd been dying for an Explorer for a long time, and when a used one finally showed up in our favorite shop for a good price, I leaned on him hard for a solid 24 hours to grab it up before someone else did (used Explorers for sale are incredibly rare in Memphis). He finally caved, and good thing he did -- the shop owner said a dude was waiting for the doors to open the next morning so he could come in and buy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard that naptha white gas and a soft cloth works, but maybe pledge lemon oil to clean and get rid of the smell at the same time? Also Dunlop 65 Guitar Cleaner and Polish is good. But be very careful if it's a nitrocellulose finish.

I just bought a 1993 Gibson Explorer and I used the Dunlop 65 Polish and it looks great!
Was the fretboard all gritty and gross too? A guitar tech from Axe Music in Edmonton said the Dunlop 65 Polish is totally fine to apply to the fretboard.

Hope this helps dude


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 23, 2012)

Limon pledge i think would work man


----------



## no_dice (Dec 23, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> ^ Did u get it man?





Yep, we cleaned it up today, it's pretty sweet but Explorers aren't my thing, so I threw it up on craigslist and I've already gotten several hits.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 24, 2012)

Keep it man!


----------



## no_dice (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, like I said man, Explorers aren't my style. It was a good find, but I'd prefer to pass it on to someone who will use it well, rather than just keep it sitting around because it's a nice piece.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 25, 2012)

It will sell quick man


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 27, 2012)

D-Activator X's, black Tusq nut, and the black hardware have been ordered, so hopefully in a week or so the blackifying on my Explorer will be complete  Well except for the pesky truss rod cover and pickup selector ring, though I suppose I could spray paint the ring if it bothers me. Do they sell solid black truss rod covers for Explorers?

I'm especially excited about the pickups, can't wait to hear how they sound.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 27, 2012)

^Dude its going to look great! I just got done putting all gold hardware on my cherry gibson and my white 84 epiphone.


----------



## craigny (Dec 27, 2012)

Thinking bout blacking out the hardware and pickguard on my classic white Explorer after these badboys go in but we'll see..


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 27, 2012)

^Nice


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone see a gibson E/2 for sell let me know.


----------



## craigny (Dec 29, 2012)

THIS is going to be killer.....


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 29, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> So their is a huge guitar case under the xmas tree. My wife got me a guitar for xmas! And it looks like it could be a explorer . Now i have to wait to open it. Wonder what it is?



So.... what was in the case?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 29, 2012)

^ Gibson 70's Firebird in silver burst


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 29, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> ^ Gibson 70's Firebird in silver burst



Pics, or it didn't happen!  jk, congrats dude! That's awesome!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## 7JxN7 (Dec 29, 2012)

I sold my Dean Zero and Jackson KE3 earlier this year when I no longer needed many 6 stringers. Loved how both those guitars played and sounded. This thread is making me feel regret. Deep, painful regret............... and GAS!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 29, 2012)

May have a new toy soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 29, 2012)

Explorers fucking rule and i miss the two that I used to own.
They are like playing a massive tuning fork. Huge tone and sustain. Easily my favorite non-superstrat shape


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 30, 2012)

I just put a Het Set in my Destroyer. Talk about heavy.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 30, 2012)

I can get this guitar Gibson 50th anniversary on a trade for my gibson les paul supreme. I dont know anything about the guitar. But it plays awesome and looks mint and hardly been played. should i make the trade?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 30, 2012)

^Got the guitar. Traded my cherry explorer and a couple of pedals for it.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn dude! Walnut Ridge isn't too terribly far from Memphis ... you ever leave your doors unlocked when you go out?


----------



## Manurack (Dec 30, 2012)

^


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope always keep the doors locked. Even when home. LOL. God i am a gear whore ....


----------



## craigny (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice!!! you made a good trade...only trade an Explorer for another Explorer!....your cherry while cool is a stock model...cant get those 50th's no more


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep i love the 50 been playing on it alot. Plays great. And it looks awesome!


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone here have a Custom Shop Series Gibson explorer? I saw one in a shop here in Florida.

It's got like a Jackson/Charvel headstock, and the body kind of looks like an Ibanez Destroyer. Pretty rad.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 31, 2012)

^ I would love to see it. Did you play on it man?


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 31, 2012)

Played it through a Blackstar HT. Great tone and playability overall. It was a little beat up and I think it had some repair work done to it though. It had an ebony fretboard and 3 mini humbuckers on it. Made in the US of course.

They were selling for $700, and if I wasn't on vacation and had to watch my spending for other things, I would have totally bought it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 31, 2012)

That sucks you couldnt get it. Im goin to try to find pics on one.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 31, 2012)

This what i looked like


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah it was one of those.

The body doesn't look like a Destroyer as much as I thought it did, but the headstock was totally Jackson. The one I played was black with a white pickguard. Also had a wrap around bridge on it.





There aren't many pictures of these on Google


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 31, 2012)

^Nope lol not many at all... Very cool looking. I have never seen one before.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 31, 2012)

The one in those pictures in kinda ugly in my opinion. The weird 3 pickup layout and pickguard on the one I played works better. Wish I snapped a picture of it now....


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 31, 2012)

Wonder how rare these are?


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 31, 2012)

According to Google Images they barely exist


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 31, 2012)

^ lol very very


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 31, 2012)

It actually looks a little like the ESP Snakebyte now that I think about it.





Well the dip in the back does anyway.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 31, 2012)

^ Yep very close.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 2, 2013)

Got my dream!! A gibson 1979 E2. Im in love dont tell my wife. Get my pics up asap.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm toying with tuning down a full step on my Explorer. I am using 10-52s, and I get a case of floppy strings when tuned to D. Being a relative noob to anything other than standard tuning, is there a way to get around loose strings on a Gibson?


----------



## craigny (Jan 3, 2013)

jrstinkfish said:


> I'm toying with tuning down a full step on my Explorer. I am using 10-52s, and I get a case of floppy strings when tuned to D. Being a relative noob to anything other than standard tuning, is there a way to get around loose strings on a Gibson?


 
go 11's at least bro...i use them on my Explorer ( and all my guits)for 1/2 step down, which is what i play as standard...for a full step and if you dont want to go 12's try the power slinkys...they have a heavy bottom and more of a regular 11 type guage on the high strings..if you play 10's already they arent much different.....i use them on a beater tele i have tuned to c standard and they feel pretty solid.


----------



## craigny (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh and fellas...lookey what i got back today, with the Warpigs installed....LOOK FUKIN SICK & BEST TONE EVA!!!! SLAYS!!! ill only buy BKP from now on man...when i get the Aftermath installed in the Agile next week ill do a full comaprision vid!!


----------



## craigny (Jan 3, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Got my dream!! A gibson 1979 E2. Im in love dont tell my wife. Get my pics up asap.


 DUDE! your on a fukin tare!!! my idol....E2's are the shit!!


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jan 3, 2013)

craigny said:


> go 11's at least bro...i use them on my Explorer ( and all my guits)for 1/2 step down, which is what i play as standard...for a full step and if you dont want to go 12's try the power slinkys...they have a heavy bottom and more of a regular 11 type guage on the high strings..if you play 10's already they arent much different.....i use them on a beater tele i have tuned to c standard and they feel pretty solid.


Cool, thanks. I'm getting the hardware and pickups installed in the next few days, so I'll ask them to throw some 12s on there.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 6, 2013)

O my god! The E2 is just perfect. Plays like a dream. I have BKP Holydiver and black dog (gold) on the way to put in it. Or may put Warpig set in it.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jan 30, 2013)

I may be a little biased (considering I have one), but everyone in this thread really, REALLY needs to play an E/2. They are leaps and bounds beyond all other Explorers I've ever tried - and I've tried a lot.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jan 31, 2013)

Huh, I forgot about this thread! As I mentioned above, I had planned to make it as black as possible, and here is the finished product:






More pics in my NGD thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/216753-ngd-gibson-explorer-blackified.html


----------



## Manurack (Aug 22, 2013)

We need more Explorer style guitars posted guys! Time to get this thread going once again!

I recently spray painted the chrome pickguard all black and took the covers off the humbuckers. Now all it needs are black machine heads and a black bridge and tailpiece! I also relocated the toggle switch to a more accessible area.


----------



## Mr K (Aug 23, 2013)

Love the shape of the Exy My favourite guitar shape 
A couple from me 

















Cheers Mark


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 23, 2013)

The only endorsement you'll ever need:


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow some really nice explorers posted in this thread. I love the explorer shape for it's built in arm rest...really comfortable to play, which you wouldn't expect just looking at it.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Aug 23, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Wow some really nice explorers posted in this thread. I love the explorer shape for it's built in arm rest...really comfortable to play, which you wouldn't expect just looking at it.


I realized this the other day when I tried to play my RGA121 standing up ... and it felt foreign to me. That place to rest my arm is invaluable to me, but I think I've become a little too dependent on it  And it gets greasy there too


----------



## Pyrocario (Aug 23, 2013)

Here are some bad night phone photos of my explorer. It's one of the 2008 Guitar of the Month guitars. It's the Shred X so basically it's like super metal or something.

Had it for around a year now, don't use it as often as I should.





















Sexy black dots on an ebony board (???????? What was Gibson thinking)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 23, 2013)

Mr K said:


>



Those are pretty fvckin' rad, man. Specs? Brand? What are those little switch dealies?


----------



## Mr K (Aug 23, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Those are pretty fvckin' rad, man. Specs? Brand? What are those little switch dealies?


GMT , these are some of my home builds . 
Specs , Gold hardware one is New Guinea rosewood body, Afrormosia and wedge neck .
Chrome hardware one is Queensland maple body and neck. 
Both are chambered bodies with 25" scale ebony fret boards and SS frets. 
Caps on both are Birds eye Sheoak .
P/U's are by Adeson in England . Switching enables any combination of coils in and out of phase.

Cheers Mark


----------



## Coltron5k (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't own one *ATM*. But I really want to get my hands on one. I've always been a fan of Explorers and V's. I don't understand why some others aren't... But *you're definitely not alone my friend*. (In case you couldn't already tell from all of the replies)


----------



## jrstinkfish (Sep 3, 2013)

Long story, Explorer-related, but maybe it'll be a lesson to others like it was for me about dealing on CL.

I was *THIS* close to owning a white Explorer yesterday. Guy replied to my WTB ad on Craigslist, said he had a 1993 white Explorer in great condition, he wanted $1000 for it. Eh, naw, I can get a new one for $400 more. Negotiated down to $800, and since he was in Shreveport and I was in East TX visiting family and heading back to Memphis on Monday morning, we'd meet in Marshall, TX, on my way home -- 1 1/2 hours out of my way, but hey, it's in great condition!

Sooo, I meet the guy in a McDonald's parking lot. He pulled this beat-up case from his truck ... fine, beat-up case sometimes mean it did its job protecting the Explorer that is in GREAT condition. He put the case on his tailgate, opened it up, removed the silk cover with a flourish, and ... jesus, really dude? Front had a ding, pickups were corroded and/or rusty as Shackleford, tailpiece screws were all shredded up at the slots like he used an axe to turn them. I picked it up and turned it around -- deep ding on the back of the neck, the back of the guitar is scratched to hell and had CIGARETTE BURNS near the edge. The corners and flat edges of the body looked like he dragged it behind his truck on the way to meet. There were even cigarette burns on the neck near the headstock, close to where the fretboard begins. And every corner on the tips off the body had bad dings, two of them showing wood.

He sent pics, but you can't really see the damage in them -- knowing what I know now, I see the dent in the neck (looks less severe in the pic) and the burns on the back. You can also kind of see the burns on the neck on the first pic, near the 1st and 2nd frets:














But inspecting them with the assurance that it was in great condition, and that it only needed to be cleaned, I didn't think those were burn marks  I expect some marks, a small ding here and there on a 20 year old guitar even when it's in "great shape," but this was a mess.

Seller was oblivious as I inspected it, "See, great shape, just that one ding on the neck..." I show him all the other damage, and he is unmoved. "Well, it's a 20 year old guitar... no fret wear!" 

Me: "I can't pay you $800 for this. I'm not trying to negotiate, we agreed on a price, I'm just saying I don't want this guitar, it's too beat up."

Him: "Well, we drove all this way. Name a price."

Me: "The number I'd give you, you wouldn't like ($450-500 in my mind), but the point is, I don't want it."

Him: "Well, will you split the gas cost with me then? Cost me $40 get here!"

Me: "I went further out of my way than you did! This guitar is nowhere close to great condition."

Him: "Look man, I sent pics, you knew the condition, why are you just bringing this up now? How about ... $700?"

Me: "Your pics didn't show any of this! No, I'm sorry, this isn't going to work out."

At this point, I can tell he is getting pissed, like he's going to beat my ass kind of pissed, but he locks up the case, and silently gets back in his truck and drives off. Being in a busy McDonald's lot probably saved me from the beatdown he thought I deserved. I drive off too, and a few minutes later, I get these texts:

"You are a real f***ing jerk dude. Take your ass back where you came from"

(Nevermind that I was already taking my ass back where I came from)

"long-haired tofu-eating city boy" is probably implied at the end of that text.

So he left still thinking I'd wronged him. Lesson I learned is -- get detailed photos from every angle before you drive a long way for a guitar. I let the excitement of getting another Explorer cloud my judgement, never again!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Sep 3, 2013)

I miss my USA Kelly. I should've never sold it.


----------



## Devils Lullaby (Sep 3, 2013)

Loves me some Explorer action.. here's mine.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Sep 3, 2013)

My newest Explorer-shaped acquisition:





It's actually a very nice guitar, the Het-Set sounds really good in it.


----------



## Crimsonghost (Sep 4, 2013)

I havent seen one of these in here yet...






My Epiphone Beast. Thing sounds and plays great. I love that its string through also.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm watching a live Coheed and Cambria video, not helping the GAS. I want one so bad are the epi's good like the goth or the new silver one they came out with?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 4, 2013)

And has any one tried out the futra that epi has with the emg's and floyd?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 4, 2013)

jrstinkfish said:


> Long story, Explorer-related, but maybe it'll be a lesson to others like it was for me about dealing on CL.


 
Every text I get for a guitar I post goes like this


> Potential Buyer: hey i saw your guitar online.
> Me: Okay, you interested in it?
> PB: what is the lowest ud go?
> Me: Idk I wanna stick close to it maybe $20 less.
> ...


and I never get a reply, or they try and trade me video games, I don't play much video games...


----------



## stuglue (Sep 4, 2013)

Should receive this in a couple of weeks
BACH BEXP MJBS LH - B&CH Music


----------



## Curt (Sep 4, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I'm watching a live Coheed and Cambria video, not helping the GAS. I want one so bad are the epi's good like the goth or the new silver one they came out with?


Watching Claudio with all his explorers is definitely wallet torture! haha
Back in 07 I had an epi goth explorer with an 81/85 set. They are what one would expect of an epi, really. Sound good, but usually have poor fretwork.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 4, 2013)

Curt said:


> Watching Claudio with all his explorers is definitely wallet torture! haha
> Back in 07 I had an epi goth explorer with an 81/85 set. They are what one would expect of an epi, really. Sound good, but usually have poor fretwork.


I've played the sg version the fret work seemed fine. So are they worth the $360 I usually see them for on eBay?


----------



## Curt (Sep 4, 2013)

Do bear in mind that was the only epi I haved touched since then. If they have upped their QC, then 350-400 is not bad depending on model and condition.


----------



## cronux (Sep 4, 2013)

so much porn in this thread 

FINALLY got a guitar I've dreamed about for like 8 years, now it's not a Gibson but it sure plays like one - an Epiphone Gothic Explorer.

I'm in love with the neck and the Epi case is just majestic!


----------



## Itchyman (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's one of my explorers:




In case you didn't notice:



Those are a 58/81 set. I originally had a 60 in the neck, but just didn't like it. 58 is so much nicer.


I currently own 3, but only have access to 1 right now. 1 is in the mail (a white Epi 1984.. I couldn't resist), and the other is in storage (it's a pretty well made KL copy.. would definitely out do a LTD 1000). I also have a real Ken Lawrence about half way through the build. 
I'll post more pics sometime in the near future


----------



## grinder (Jan 3, 2014)

jrstinkfish said:


> My newest Explorer-shaped acquisition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that I 'm going to buy a new guitar and I decided that if it's going to happen then it needs to be an Explorer. But still can't make up my mind: Should I go with the Snakebyte or order a custom Explorer from Gordon Smith in UK?  Need to go to a guitar shop and have a close look on the Snakebyte


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jan 3, 2014)

I wound up selling that Snakebyte a couple of weeks ago. Nothing wrong with it, it was an incredible guitar, especially for the used price you can find it at. I was just jonesing for some new stuff and my Stealth and Explorer weren't going anywhere. Definitely give it a shot in person if you can, but I can tell you that outside of an actual Explorer, it's the finest Explorer-type guitar I've tried. It's an incredible value.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 3, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Does anyone here have a Custom Shop Series Gibson explorer? I saw one in a shop here in Florida.
> 
> It's got like a Jackson/Charvel headstock, and the body kind of looks like an Ibanez Destroyer. Pretty rad.




Yeah, man, that's kind of Explorer Mac from Always Sunny played when they started up the band "Chemical Toilet" haha. I had noticed the Gibson logo on the Jackson headstock and thought it was some sort of mod job. I think his had a Kahler or Floyd on it, if I'm not mistaken. I can't find any screen grabs of the guitar, though.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

SeditiousDissent said:


> Yeah, man, that's kind of Explorer Mac from Always Sunny played when they started up the band "Chemical Toilet" haha. I had noticed the Gibson logo on the Jackson headstock and thought it was some sort of mod job. I think his had a Kahler or Floyd on it, if I'm not mistaken. I can't find any screen grabs of the guitar, though.


That episode was funny and that Explorer looked killer. The funniest part was the Nightmare thing.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 3, 2014)

Itchyman said:


> Here's one of my explorers:



This picture, at this angle, makes this guitar look so damn killer. I love it.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 3, 2014)

Does mine count?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just bought one for fun on a german site, under the brand rocktile. 100 euros. Satin white, exact gibsin shape (I love Epi gothic and korinas, etc...but those rounder edge vs/gibson's bother me) Can't be good, can only surpise me, maybe... Just to mess around with it anyways. It came yesterday. Well got me surprised. Sounds veru good unplugged, resonant, good tuners that hold in tune pretty well. Fretwork's ok, every delimitation are a bit blurry (neck wood/binding) paint is a bit messy (around the head especially) and thetre's something not 100% aligned with the neck (nothing you can't correct) so for 100 euros, I like it. And when time will come i'll surely sand it and have fun with it.Pics asap
MANU


----------



## grinder (Jan 4, 2014)

jrstinkfish said:


> I wound up selling that Snakebyte a couple of weeks ago. Nothing wrong with it, it was an incredible guitar, especially for the used price you can find it at. I was just jonesing for some new stuff and my Stealth and Explorer weren't going anywhere. Definitely give it a shot in person if you can, but I can tell you that outside of an actual Explorer, it's the finest Explorer-type guitar I've tried. It's an incredible value.


Actually, my favourite Explorer style shape is the Jackson Kelly  But the recent Kellys I find to be pretty uninteresting to my likings plus I don't see anything used to be nice on ebay, etc. And the KE2 is damn expensive  So, if I end up buying a new guitar it will be either the standard Explorer shape or the Snakebyte.

I regret buying the PRS SE Torero two years ago. Very good guitar, but I 'm fed up with the locking systems. Should have bought the vintage white Gibson Explorer back then


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 5, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Does mine count?



Congratulations, you just broke chicken pickin'...Best Explorer of all time!


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is mine...

She's been a great guitar, but, sadly, she doesn't see much action these days...


----------



## Itchyman (Jan 5, 2014)

All of my explorers. Not all of my guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2014)

How good's the middle Explorer? I've always been interested in a '84 splorer, but never heard much about them.


----------



## Itchyman (Jan 5, 2014)

It's pretty good. They have itty bitty little frets though, so be ready for that. This one in particular is ridiculously light. Also, the fingerboard is a fingerboards thickness higher over the top of the body. It doesn't effect playability, but it's weird having the pickups and bridge so high.

There's little details like the white paint on the neck isn't ruler straight (you can obviously see it was done by hand), the bridge and posts are brass and it came with a crappy plastic nut.


----------



## pondman (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Metlupass2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is that just a Kramer neck on that body? I don't think I've ever seen a Kramer Explorer.


----------



## rikomaru (Jan 7, 2014)

ya, they made them. i think they called them imperials though. I remember them having something to do with MusicYoYo or something like that while they were in production.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2014)

Hows the quality? I heard the MuiscYo Kramers were blegh.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 7, 2014)

I remember seeing those Kramers when I first started my journey to find Explorer knock offs that closely resembled legit Gibsons. Hamer was another one I thought looked cool.

I found this body on eBay, and after about two minutes of sanding, I got the neck from my (non MIJ) RG7421 to fit on it. Currently painting it. The front is going to be matte white and the back/sides matte black in the vain of Keith Merrow's signature Schecter. (albeit without the flame/trans white.) 






I really dig the iceman type horn with the Destroyer offset curve at the bottom. I played with it for a bit like this to make sure it was in working order before continuing on the destruction of my 7421. Acoustically, it sounds great. It intonated properly and just had one of those sounds you know is going to be crushing once you throw some pups in it. I'm super excited for it to get painted up.


----------



## rikomaru (Jan 7, 2014)

@JazzHands: never got my hands on one even though i spent quite a bit of time on the site. i've heard the same thing about the guitars, but that may be bandwagon syndrome so i'm not sure. :/

@Jason: I've come across those ebay bodies often on the search for 7str explorers and such. I'm happy to see that someone actually has one and digs it. That's one of them that comes with the AANJ style, ya?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, the guy who I got it from has an ass load of bodies that were made to fit 65mm AANJ pockets. My neck was just ever so slightly too wide, which was simple enough of a fix. They've got a few Destroyer type 7 string bodies up now, but I can't find any more with the Iceman horn, which I really liked.

edit: For what it's worth, the bodies seem to be pretty good quality, if you don't mind the wood they're made from. The holes/routes were super clean, as was the overall shaping. I've seen kits and stuff with sketchy wood/cracks/bad measurements. This one was nothing like that.


----------



## pondman (Jan 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hows the quality? I heard the MuiscYo Kramers were blegh.


These are amazing for the price ( how the hell they did it beats me).
Quad rail pickups , very light body for its size and a nice fast neck.
Cant go wrong really.


----------



## rikomaru (Jan 9, 2014)

Señor Voorhees;3871251 said:


> Yeah, the guy who I got it from has an ass load of bodies that were made to fit 65mm AANJ pockets. My neck was just ever so slightly too wide, which was simple enough of a fix. They've got a few Destroyer type 7 string bodies up now, but I can't find any more with the Iceman horn, which I really liked.
> 
> edit: For what it's worth, the bodies seem to be pretty good quality, if you don't mind the wood they're made from. The holes/routes were super clean, as was the overall shaping. I've seen kits and stuff with sketchy wood/cracks/bad measurements. This one was nothing like that.



That's what's up. I guess i'll give the inventory another look. 

About the imperials, those pickups had me sooooooo intrigued. On a sidenote-I see people dissing the instruments of that era but I never see them on the used market. I guess that is a testament to their quality. Didn't they have floyd models too?


----------



## cdf294 (Jan 21, 2014)

Late to the party, as usual..... but nice to see some Explorer love here. Figure I might as well post these since I didn't see anything from either of these builder's yet.

Never sure if I could deal with the Explorer body style or not so I picked this up for a pretty sweet deal- although I am not crazy about the bling, it sounds and feels better than I was expecting. It's actually a pretty good guitar.






OK, now that I know I can work with an Explorer style guitar, I felt the need to get my hands on something a little more badass that doesn't have the abalone bling.


----------



## slim231990 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 27, 2014)

heres mine


----------



## SonicBlur (Jul 27, 2014)

There are many like it, but this one is mine. I have many guitars but if I had to choose one, and one only, THIS is the one.


----------



## SeanSan (Jul 29, 2014)

I tried a Gibson Standard Explorer yesterday in another city.

.....extreme GAS initiated. Damn my broke-ness.  It was the first Explorer I've ever played too!


----------



## Kride (Jul 29, 2014)

2001 Gibson Gothic Explorer with WCR American Steel set
1999 ESP LTD EXP-300 with WCR IceBucker set


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 29, 2014)

Warmoth Explorer, circa 2011.

Black Korina body
Walnut neck, ebony board, stainless frets, compound radius
EMG het set
Your mom
Gotoh hardware

I took some better pics:


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 29, 2014)

surprised there isn't a mention on dean z yet


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 29, 2014)

RustInPeace said:


> Warmoth Explorer, circa 2011.
> 
> Black Korina body
> Walnut neck, ebony board, stainless frets, compound radius
> ...



Wow, that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2014)

soliloquy said:


> surprised there isn't a mention on dean z yet



If I can't find a good deal on a proper Gibson Explorer or find an LTD EXP, this is one of my top contenders.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I can't find a good deal on a proper Gibson Explorer or find an LTD EXP, this is one of my top contenders.



The straight 6's dean has are pleasant guitars. Probably the only guitars I'd own that are Dean. The explorer shape is also pretty dead on. It's good and pointy unlike the Epiphone Explorers, and it's not overly pointy like the newer ESP/LTD explorers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2014)

Agreed. It's exactly why I wanted one, since it's nearly spot-on to the proper Gibson shape, and doesn't have the crappy V headstock. 

Also wouldn't hate getting the V and throwing on a pickguard, if I can find one that fits. Cheapo Flying V Custom.


----------



## Kride (Aug 29, 2014)

New trem for the EXP-300. A Gotoh GE1996T unit... huge upgrade imo. And also, I replaced the electronics with CTS/Switchcraft/Orange Drop combo and pickups are now BKP VHIIs


----------



## Ulvhedin (Aug 29, 2014)

It's kiiiind of an explorer shape?

Got one of these in a trade like 5+ years ago, haven't even looked at it in a few years.
It's kinda cool in a weird 80's hair metal kind of way.

Original from the 70/80's, but lacks a few key-components atm.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 29, 2014)

Always loved this one...


----------



## Garnoch (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's my Gibson Explorer from '84....






Here's my recently purchased ESP Snakebyte. I don't have proper pics yet so haven't done a NGD yet. So this is all I have for now.....


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 30, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> Here's my Gibson Explorer from '84....
> 
> 
> Here's my recently purchased ESP Snakebyte. I don't have proper pics yet so haven't done a NGD yet. So this is all I have for now.....



 I want them all!


----------



## oneblackened (Aug 30, 2014)

I want an Edwards EX-105, so bad. Explorer GAS is killing me right now.


----------



## Garnoch (Aug 30, 2014)

Alright, this got me moving to do better pics. Here's one....


----------



## oneblackened (Aug 31, 2014)

Good news everyone! I'm getting a Gibson in white for 650 with case, in very (VERY) good condition.


----------

